# 3 Monitore

## tripleHead

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde gerne an meinen PC 3 Bildschirme anschliessen.

Für die ersten beiden Bildschirme soll gelten: ein Desktop, Fenster von Monitor auf Monitor verschiebbar, Fenster werden nur auf einen Bildschirm maximiert, Fenster sollen nicht zwischen den Bildschirmen gestartet werden

Für den einzelnen Bildschirm gilt: separater X-Screen, Mit der Maus nicht von den anderen Bildschirmen zu erreichen

Momentanzustand:Alle Forderungen von oben erfüllt ausser 2 sehr wichtigen. Fenster werden beim Monitorpaar über beide Bildschirme maximiert und Fenster werden zwischen den Bildschirmen gestartet.

Teile meiner xorg.conf:

```
Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "SyncMaster 901B"

    HorizSync   30-81

    VertRefresh 56-75

    Option "DPMS"

    DisplaySize 386 290

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "nVidia 6800GS"

    VendorName  "nVidia"

    BoardName   "nVidia 6800GS"

    Driver     "nvidia"

    BusID      "PCI:2:0:0"

    VideoRam    262144

    Option  "NoLogo"                "1"

    Option  "RenderAccel"           "on"

    Option  "DPMS"                  "on"

    Option  "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

    Option  "CoolBits"              "1"

    Option  "TwinView"

    Option "MetaModes"              "DFP-0: 1280x1024, CRT-1: 1280x1024; DFP-0: 1280x1024, CRT-1: NULL; DFP-0: NULL, CRT-1: 1280x1024"

    Option "TwinViewOrientation"            "LeftOf"

    Option  "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

    Option  "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Matrox Mystique"

    VendorName  "Matrox"

    BoardName   "1064SG"

    Driver     "mesa"

    BusID      "PCI:1:7:0"

    Option  "DPMS"                  "on"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "nVidia 6800GS"

    Monitor     "SyncMaster 901B"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 2"

    Device      "Matrox Mystique"

    Monitor     "SyncMaster 901B"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    Screen "Screen 2"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection
```

Wäre super wenn das funktionieren würde und mir jemand helfen könnte. Vielen Dank im vorraus und Grüße.

MichaelLast edited by tripleHead on Sun Jan 13, 2008 10:42 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

 *tripleHead wrote:*   

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich würde gerne an meinen PC 3 Bildschirme anschliessen.
> 
> Für die ersten beiden Bildschirme soll gelten: ein Desktop, Fenster von Monitor auf Monitor verschiebbar, Fenster werden nur auf einen Bildschirm maximiert, Fenster sollen nicht zwischen den Bildschirmen gestartet werden
> ...

 

welchen WM /DM verwendest du? Und wurde der WM /DM mit xinerama Unterstützung übersetzt?

Bei Verwendung von TwinView muss Xinerama von Xorg selbst deaktiviert werden, da der nvidia Treiber sonst seine FakeXinerama Extension (welche notwendig ist damit ein Xinerama verstehender WM/DM die von TwinView erzeugten Screens feststellen kann) nicht aktivieren kann:

 *Quote:*   

> Section "ServerFlags"
> 
>     Option         "Xinerama" "0"
> 
> EndSection

 

----------

## tripleHead

 *firefly wrote:*   

> welchen WM /DM verwendest du? Und wurde der WM /DM mit xinerama Unterstützung übersetzt?
> 
> Bei Verwendung von TwinView muss Xinerama von Xorg selbst deaktiviert werden, da der nvidia Treiber sonst seine FakeXinerama Extension (welche notwendig ist damit ein Xinerama verstehender WM/DM die von TwinView erzeugten Screens feststellen kann) nicht aktivieren kann:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Section "ServerFlags"
> ...

 

Ich verwende kwin/kdm und beides wurde mit xinerama Flag kompiliert. Leider habe ich vom grundlegenden Prinzip nicht so viel Ahnung. Stimmt denn folgendes?

Twinview hält für beide Bildschirme einen gemeinsamen Framebuffer wodurch so lustige Dinge wie 3D Hardwarebeschleunigung funktionieren. Wer zum Beispiel keine nVidia Karte hat und nicht in den Genuss von TwinView kommt bastelt sich was feines mit Xinerama. Xinerama kombiniert auch zwei Bildschirme zu einem gemeinsamen desktop allerdings ohne Hardwarebeschleunigung. Xinerama sorgt auch dafür, dass Fenster so koordiniert werden, dass sie nicht zwischen Bildschirmen hängen und so Dinge wie das maximieren. Allerdings macht es das ncht selbst sondern das macht ein xineramafähiger DM/WM wenn er auch mit Xineramaunterstützung kompiliert wurde. Damit man auch als TwinViewnutzer in den Genuss kommt faked TwinView ein Xinerama hin weswegen das hauseigene Xinerama abgeschaltet werden muss und der DM/Wm auch mit Xineramaunterstützung kompiliert werden muss.

Grüße

Michael

----------

## firefly

 *tripleHead wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*   welchen WM /DM verwendest du? Und wurde der WM /DM mit xinerama Unterstützung übersetzt?
> 
> Bei Verwendung von TwinView muss Xinerama von Xorg selbst deaktiviert werden, da der nvidia Treiber sonst seine FakeXinerama Extension (welche notwendig ist damit ein Xinerama verstehender WM/DM die von TwinView erzeugten Screens feststellen kann) nicht aktivieren kann:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Section "ServerFlags"
> ...

 

Ich würde sagen das simmt soweit, obwohl ich selbst da auch nicht so viel Ahnung habe. Das mit dem FakeXinerama und TwinView habe ich aus der Readme des Nvidia-Treibers.

----------

## tripleHead

Habe jetzt das

```
Section "ServerFlags"

Option "Xinerama" "0"

EndSection
```

eingebaut. Brachte jedoch keine Besserung.

Habe noch etwas komisches gefunden. Beim konfigurieren der Taskbar in KDE kann man einstellen auf welchem Xinerama-Screen sie erscheinen soll. Für diesen Zweck kann man auf "Identify" klicken woraufhin er in der Mitte des jeweiligen Xinerama Screen eine Nummer einblendet. Die Nummer 1 erscheint genau in der Mitte meiner beiden Bildschirme (also genau dazwischen). Die Nummer 2 erscheint komischerweise in der Mitte eines 1024x768 großen Gebietes auf meinem ersten Bildschirm.

----------

## firefly

 *tripleHead wrote:*   

> Habe jetzt das
> 
> ```
> Section "ServerFlags"
> 
> ...

 

Du könntest mal probieren über nvidia-settings dir die Einstellung erstellen zu lassen und diese dann in die Xorg.conf zu übernehmen (geht sogar über das nvidia tool, wenn es als root gestartet wurde)

----------

## tripleHead

Das geht leider nicht weil ja nicht alle Bildschirme an einer Grafikkarte hängen.

----------

## firefly

 *tripleHead wrote:*   

> Das geht leider nicht weil ja nicht alle Bildschirme an einer Grafikkarte hängen.

 

mir ging es nur um die konfiguration für die 2 Monitore die an der nvidia grafikkarte hängen.

Denn der rest scheint ja zu funktionieren.

----------

## tripleHead

Das hat nichts geändert.

Ich hab jez auch 3 verschiedene Lösungen ausprobiert:

1) Die Lösung, die ich im ersten Post schon beschrieben habe. Nachteil: Fenster werden nich gescheit gemanage. Was auch schon der einzige Nachteil ist. Wenn man den wegbekommen würde wärs super

2) Hab alle 3 Bildschirme mal mit dem Xinerama von X zu einem Desktop gemacht. Aber das ist halt nicht ganz das was ich möchte.

3) Ich habe mir 2 Serverlayouts gebastelt und 2 X-Server mit unterschiedlichen Serverlayouts gestartet. Damit hab ich den Vorteil, dass ein X-Server mit meinen TwinView Bildschirmen genauso läuft wie schon immer. Auch die Fenster werden dann gescheit gemanaged. Auch beim einzelnen Schirm läuft alles wie es soll. Das Problem ist halt, dass ich ja mit Strg+Alt+F7 und F8 umschalten muss zwischen den 2 KDE/X-Sessions. Nur leider ist dann wechselweise entweder der eine Bildschirm oder die anderen beiden dunkel.

----------

## tripleHead

Es sieht so aus als ob Xinerama TwinView ins Handwerk pfuscht. Es überschreibt die Bildschirmeinstellungen die TwinView für die Monitore vorgenommen hat. Das äußert sich dann wie folgt: Die beiden Bildschirme an TwinView werden als ein großer Monitor genommen und der dritte Bildschirm ist dann ein extra Xinerama-Screen. Also wird die TwinView Information, dass es sich um zwei Bildschirme handelt von Xinerama überschrieben.

Die eigentlich Frage ist warum Xinerama überhaupt aktiv wird. Ich habe es bei den ServerFlags deaktiviert und ausserdem sollte auch so kein Xinerama aktiviert sein weil ja kein "Above" oder "leftOf" zwischen den Bildschirmen gesetzt wird, so dass zwei eigene X-screens entstehen.

----------

